# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Πλοία της Greenpeace

## helatros68

Ενας σπανιος επισκεπτης,το Rainbow Warrior,στο Περαμα στις 5.10.2009. Εαν το θεμα  ειναι σε λαθος ενοτητα παρακαλω οπως μεταφερθει αναλογως.

rainbow warrior 5.10.2009.jpg

rainbow warrior 2 5.10.09.jpg

----------


## Grotta

Τον είχα δεί και'γω απο μακριά ,όταν ήταν πέρναγε έξω απο το Πειραιά  απο τον πράσινο φάρο.

----------


## Nautilia News

*
Ελευθερώθηκε το Arctic Sunrise από τη Ρωσική "φυλακή"*

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ενας σπανιος επισκεπτης,το Rainbow Warrior,στο Περαμα στις 5.10.2009. Εαν το θεμα  ειναι σε λαθος ενοτητα παρακαλω οπως μεταφερθει αναλογως.
> 
> rainbow warrior 5.10.2009.jpg
> 
> rainbow warrior 2 5.10.09.jpg


Όπως βλέπεις φίλε μου το GREEN PEACE - RAINBOW WARRIOR έχει έλθει και στις 31-08-2007 στο ίδιο σημείο. :Fat: 

GREEN PEACE - RAINBOW WARRIOR 01 31-08-2007.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *RAINBOW WARRIOR* της *GREEN PEACE* φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στην Κέρκυρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

RAINBOW-WARRIOR-06-21-06-2019.jpg

----------

